# Need immediate advice



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok, my husband and I have been married 6 years, together 8. The past 2 years were our hardest. We both said things we isn't mean and the fights were brutal and verbally abusive on both sides. To spite all this I still love him. He packed his things and left me on my birthday. Refused to speak to me for weeks. I knew we fought but I thought we'd eventually get over it, work through it. He says now that he hasn't loved me the same way in a long time, but still does deep down. I want so desperately to remind him how happy we can be together but he refuses to give me a chance, refuses to let our past go and try to get back to basics. I don't believe in divorce and we never cheated on each other, never laid a hand on each other. I've come up with this idea and it's kind of crazy, but Im so lost right now. I creared a fake Facebook profile with no pics and have been communicating with him that way, developing a new relationship. I've been completely honest in everything, and luckily he's contributed it to coincidence....but I'm just not sure. He continues to talk to me the real me behind a fake mask, and **** a the door in real message face simply because our past is to heavy. Am I being delusional, like my friends say. I just believe in promises and marrige vows are supposed to be forever or what is the point?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry about the appalling typos my hands are shaking.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Not completely honest in everything...and that could bite you on the butt. 

What exactly do you need advice one?


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

Steph,

Take a deep breath. I am a little confused at what you are trying to say.

He told you he does not love you. Did he leave you???

And now vyou created a fake FB profile and he is communicating as if you were someone new???

I may have missed something.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

The best info out there. HiS Needs, Her needs. Get two copies and both of you read it together.

Just ask him to do this one thing.

Both of you need to grow up and learn bite your tongue.

There is such a thing as one quarrel to many. If you knew that last argument would lead to a divorce what would you do?????

Well?????


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I too am confused. Does he know that he is communicating with you on that fake facebook page? Or does he think that you are someone else?

I agree with the above, get a copy of two books "Love Busters" and "His Needs, Her Needs". Ask him to read them and for the two of you to do the work that the books suggest. They are great for fixing what you are going through.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I created a fake Facebook profile with no pics and have been communicating with him that way, developing a new relationship. I've been completely honest in everything, and luckily he's contributed it to coincidence....but I'm just not sure. He continues to talk to me the real me behind a fake mask, and **** a the door in real message face simply because our past is to heavy.


Any chance that he knows it is you and is trying to communicate in safe mode? Your fake FB profile won't have much of a timeline history or group of friends. I have no idea what you two are texting about to develop a relationship but it is worth a try. If he knows it is you, this may work. If he thinks it is someone else, you will be disappointed when he reacts to the deception. If he asks to meet you and hook up but he thinks you are someone else, would you really want him back?


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

A bad idea. He will feel tricked and be even more angry.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep, I know I don't like to be bamboozled. I just worry that something else is going on.....

Why such violent arguments? What over? Why can't you talk to him or text him and refuse to fight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't understand why you two are arguing to the point of verbal abuse? I don't feel like I'm getting the whole story, or both sides at least. I don't think you should be dishonest with him by making a fake facebook account to talk to him that way. If my husband did that to me I would be extremely upset. If you are trying to work things out with him then my suggestion is not to be dishonest because when he finds out it could push him away even further. Just give him some space and do the 180, he may come around. It will also give you time to decide what you both want. Oh, and delete that facebook account. Good luck.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, my husband and I have been married 6 years, together 8. The past 2 years were our hardest. We both said things we isn't mean and the fights were brutal and verbally abusive on both sides. To spite all this I still love him. He packed his things and left me on my birthday. Refused to speak to me for weeks. I knew we fought but I thought we'd eventually get over it, work through it. He says now that he hasn't loved me the same way in a long time, but still does deep down. I want so desperately to remind him how happy we can be together but he refuses to give me a chance, refuses to let our past go and try to get back to basics. I don't believe in divorce and we never cheated on each other, never laid a hand on each other. I've come up with this idea and it's kind of crazy, but Im so lost right now. I creared a fake Facebook profile with no pics and have been communicating with him that way, developing a new relationship. I've been completely honest in everything, and luckily he's contributed it to coincidence....but I'm just not sure. He continues to talk to me the real me behind a fake mask, and **** a the door in real message face simply because our past is to heavy. Am I being delusional, like my friends say. I just believe in promises and marrige vows are supposed to be forever or what is the point?


Wow. If he really thinks he's talking to a stranger and then finds out it's been you then that will probably blow up in your face. What are the odds that he's figured out who this FB person is (you) based on conversation and just has said?


----------

